# Harrington Rod Blanks



## SaltyRob (Jan 30, 2006)

I curious to know if people still look for these blanks. I was trying to do some research online to get prices out there and can barely find anything online. I have some 550s and 540s and could find to much of worth. 
thx


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Rob, It's the old saying "Their worth whatever someone is willing to pay". I am sitting on a few new 542's and 552's but have no desire to sell them. If they are unused and never been built, I wouldn't take less than $250 for the 550, just because. I'm not familar with the 540. Good Luck. Roger


----------



## SaltyRob (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for the reply


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Cylinder said:


> Rob, It's the old saying "Their worth whatever someone is willing to pay". I am sitting on a few new 542's and 552's but have no desire to sell them. If they are unused and never been built, I wouldn't take less than $250 for the 550, just because. I'm not familar with the 540. Good Luck. Roger


....the 540 is 8'6". It's the same butt diameter(.875) but the tip is a little bigger(12/64th's). Catalog says the 540 is 45#rated and the 542 is 10ft. and 36# rated. Wonder where you get line in those ratings??.... I'd like to find a 724, it's like in between a 542 and a 550.


----------

